# Nail to the face...3 Million Dollars



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

So a guy is working with a Framing Nailer.

While nailing with it, it double shoots, the recoil is so strong that it pushes his arm back with his finger on the trigger sending his elbow into a stick behind him and riccocheting it right back to his cheek.

Do the math. 

"Clip!" 

Nail to the face into the brain. 

He is now paralyzed on the left side of his body.

Just shared this with you guys to remind us all of what we're dealing with. 

I read the article in Fine Homebuilding (No. 194/May 2008/Page 20).

It's worth the read.


----------



## MasterEngineer (Sep 24, 2006)

I read the same article the other day at Barnes and Noble. The jury found Home Depot and Stanley 56% responsible, while he was the other 44% according to them. As always, be careful out on the job site. The x ray of his head looks like it belongs in a horror movie.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

Sound like he wasnt working in a clear area (hitting a stick behind him with his elbow). they warn you in the manual about that.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

It made me think of times that I did stupid stupid things.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

3$ million$ settlement enough for him to ...retire!:jester: Consider he lucky to "A Lottery to Hell" won for him!.... :thumbup: No more work for him.:thumbsup:.. Just sit back & watch TV for the rest of his life.... :laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

You're right no more work...the left side of his body is paralyzed. 

Sitting down is all he will be able to to. 

F the 3 Mil...leave me my health.

I know a guy who just won about a Mil (1/2 a million after taxes and lawyers fees). Car accident. 

He'll never know another day without pain. 

But he has a nice new Ford Mustang Rousch. Granted, he really can't drive the car. 

6 months ago, I tore my calf muscle...it would take me 60 seconds to cross a street that used to take me 5 seconds. 

Little old ladies would open doors for me. 

Women with baby carriages would stop to let me pass.

I had to place chairs and tables between my bed and bathroom in order to go to the bathroom. 

It was an eye opening experience to lose a limb.

Thank God I recovered. 

But I never take for granted my ability to simply walk.


----------

